# Signing in to PSN



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone else having trouble signing into the playstation network?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

System needs updating, won't sign in till then.


----------



## DeanC (Oct 28, 2008)

Its down mate.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/news/a277949/playstation-network-maintenance-later-today.html


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

CupraElliott said:


> System needs updating, won't sign in till then.


I have updated, then tried to sign in, wouldnt let me


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

Its down for routine maintence from 1600hrs today until 0200hrs tomorrow morning


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

All back up and running now :thumb:


----------

